# July 4



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

anyone got big plans for Independence Day??? 
one of the sons will be visiting...i think we're having my favorite kind of 'strawberry shortcake' for that - fresh berries, pie crust chunks, whipped cream - simple and delightful! 

GO USA!!! 

dj


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Yeah, I'm going to do the same thing I do every year for July 4th....absolutely nothing.

It will be a day I listen to only American composers, so I'll have fun with that I suppose.


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm not sure how you can do anything on July 4th besides have a barbecue and go to parades. I'm going parade hopping with a couple friends in the morning/afternoon and we're having a big cookout with a bunch of others at my local park. I make ribs, my best friend makes brisket, and his brother does chicken, so it should be a blast.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

I'll just be happy it's a day off work to relax and enjoy eating good food with friends. And, most importantly, I will take time to remember that the U.S. is a great country, though flawed, and I am proud to live here.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Leaving town for the holiday ... heading for higher altitudes and lower temperatures. On the menu is just plain old relaxing without the internet/mobile phones, enjoying the outdoors and nature, taking hikes and stuffing ourselves silly with all those foods we shouldn't be eating in the first place ... .


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

Krummhorn said:


> Leaving town for the holiday ... heading for higher altitudes and lower temperatures. On the menu is just plain old relaxing without the internet/mobile phones, enjoying the outdoors and nature, taking hikes and stuffing ourselves silly with all those foods we shouldn't be eating in the first place ... .


Sounds great! I just got back from the high(er) altitudes in PA- my best friend and I went to our local mountains (the Poconos) last weekend. And we stuffed ourselves with some good ol' Dutch country cuisine- tasty stuff.


----------



## Conservationist (Apr 5, 2007)

Has no one mentioned fireworks?

The Fourth of July is a holiday for blowing stuff up.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Some of us can't have fireworks ...:angry:... for instance, here in Arizona, they are illegal. 
A short quote from the local paper today:

"Arizona law prohibits the possession, use or sale of fireworks, with the exception of novelty items such as poppers and snappers. Getting busted is a Class 3 misdemeanor, which carries a maximum penalty of 30 days in jail and a $500 fine." - Arizona Daily Star

Wonder if other states have similar laws?


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

i bought some iranian missiles off ebay...i'm launching them toward beloved leader kim's digs in north korea.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

I will listen to Fireworks by Stravinsky.


----------



## Conservationist (Apr 5, 2007)

Krummhorn said:


> Some of us can't have fireworks


I am sure your lawmakers have their reasons; however, the kid in me says "not fair." Come visit Texas and we'll find something to detonate.


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

I will be sitting part of the day in front of my ham radio searching for contacts while keeping cool as it is forecast to be above 90. I HATE the heat.

Jim
N7MYW


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

handlebar said:


> I HATE the heat.


You think it's hot up there in Washington, you should come spend one August down here in Georgia. You don't know what heat is.

For even more brutal heat go down to New Orleans in the summertime where your skin actually simmers with boils. I was in New Orleans last year around May and I could literally stand outside for 4 minutes and my shirt would become soaked in sweat and this was just in the month of May, imagine what August feels like right now.


----------



## Kuntster (Jun 8, 2009)

I actually get time and a half at work for the day. So that means my computer will crash right at closing time and take an hour and a half to reboot. By the time I get home and go to the gym I'm afraid the fireworks will be over, I will probably draw myself a bath, find something to listen to, and off to bed for another work day.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Kuntster said:


> I actually get time and a half at work for the day. So that means my computer will crash right at closing time and take an hour and a half to reboot. By the time I get home and go to the gym I'm afraid the fireworks will be over, I will probably draw myself a bath, find something to listen to, and off to bed for another work day.


That sounds extremely lackluster.


----------



## Kuntster (Jun 8, 2009)

Mirror Image said:


> That sounds extremely lackluster.


Did I mention that there will probably be some heavy drinking in there somewhere?


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Kuntster said:


> Did I mention that there will probably be some heavy drinking in there somewhere?


I don't drink alcohol, so have fun.


----------



## Conservationist (Apr 5, 2007)

Me either.


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

Krummhorn said:


> "Arizona law prohibits the possession, use or sale of fireworks, with the exception of novelty items such as poppers and snappers. Getting busted is a Class 3 misdemeanor, which carries a maximum penalty of 30 days in jail and a $500 fine." - Arizona Daily Star


Come on, Krumm... 30 days in jail is nothing. You could easily handle it- and I'll bet the warden will allow you to bring your organ in. Go shoot off some fireworks tomorrow night.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I went to New Mexico instead, where it's legal ...


----------



## Conservationist (Apr 5, 2007)

BuddhaBandit said:


> I'll bet the warden will allow you to bring your organ in.


Yeah, but you have to watch out for other people's organs.


----------

